# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tác dụng tuyệt vời của hạt Chia

## taimaimaipro

* Tác dụng của hạt chia*

trước nhất hãy cùng điểm qua những tác dụng của hạt chia đối với sức khỏe của con người là gì nhé. Như các bạn đã biết, hạt chia là loại hạt của cây chia được trồng nhiều ở và theo thời gian nhờ các tác dụng ráo của loại hạt này mà nhu cầu đối với hạt chia cũng tăng lên. Từ đó việc mở mang quy mô các nông trại trồng hạt chia với những tiê.u chuẩn khắt khe về an toàn thực phẩm đã khởi đầu cho nền công nghiệp chế biến hạt chia ra đời.


mua hạt chia ở đâu

mua hạt lanh ở đâu

mua hạt dẻ cười ở đâu


*1. Tác dụng của hạt chia đối với sức khỏe tim mạch*

*Hạt CHIA* có 20% là Omega 3 ALA là một loại a-xít béo thiết yếu (essential fatty acid: EFA) rất cấp thiết cho việc duy trì chức năng của cơ thể khỏe mạnh. Omega 3 được xem là một loại a-xít thiết yếu vì thân chẳng thể tự tổng hợp được loại a-xít này, vì thế chúng ta cần bổ sung nó trong khẩu phần ăn hằng ngày. Omega 3 ALA tìm thấy trong hạt CHIA là một hợp chất khôn xiết quan trọng cho sức khỏe tim mạch và kết quả nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng Omega 3 có lợi trong việc giúp làm giảm lượng Cholesterol, duy trì chức năng của tim mạch và giảm nguy cơ của các bệnh về tim.
 tac dung cua hat chia, tác dụng của hạt chia, hạt chia
*Hạt chia là gì ? là vấn đề đang được nhiều người quan tâm*

*2. Hạt chia giúp tăng cường năng lượng cho thân thể*

 Hạt CHIA giúp cung cấp cho thân một lượng năng lượng lâu dài. hồ hết những người sử dụng hạt CHIA là những vận khích lệ, họ dùng hạt CHIA để tăng cường sức chịu đựng của cơ thể và tương trợ cho sự vận động của khớp xương cũng như hồi phục cơ bắp. Chính nên chi hạt chia có tác dụng rất tốt với thân thể trong việc tăng cường năng lượng cho cơ thể con người.

*3. Tác dụng của hạt chia trong việc kiểm soát cân nặng*

Khi cho thêm hạt CHIA vào thức ăn sẽ có tác dụng làm cho thức ăn đặc hay nở ra khiến cho chúng ta cảm thấy no, giúp cơ thể cần ít năng lượng hơn trong một ngày và do đó tương trợ việc giảm cân. ngoại giả, hạt chia cũng giúp cho cơ thể giải phóng năng lượng lâu hơn và thành ra chúng ta có thể duy trì tốt hơn. Điều này giúp bạn giảm cân nhanh chóng và khá an toàn.

*4. Tác dụng của hạt chia với người mắc bệnh tiểu đường và ăn chay*

Bằng việc dùng CHIA trong khi nấu ăn, bạn có thể bảo đảm cho gia đình bạn nhận được các acid béo Omega-3 cấp thiết có giá trị. Với ắt các Vitamin và khoáng vật mà CHIA mang đến thì nó đúng là một “siêu thực phẩm” tiềm năng trong cuộc sống chúng ta. Hạt chia có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc hỗ trợ điều trị bệnh tiểu đường và cũng là món ăn thích hợp dành cho người ăn chay, ăn kiêng…
 tác dụng của hạt chia

*5. Hạt chia có tác dụng tăng cường chất sơ trong chế độ ăn uống*

 Hạt CHIA thiên nhiên chứa 37% chất xơ với 80% là chất xơ không hòa tan và 20% hòa tan giúp tăng cường sức khỏe đường ruột kể cả việc điều hòa chức năng tiêu hóa, chống bệnh táo bón. Khẩu phần ăn có chứa lượng chất xơ cao đã được chứng minh làm giảm thiểu nguy cơ và sự tái phát của ung thư ruột.

*6 – Tac dung cua hat chia  đối với da tóc và móng tay*

Hạt chia có tác dụng rất tốt trong việc tăng cường và bảo vệ giúp da, tóc và móng khỏe mạnh. Hạt CHIA chứa đựng một nguồn Omega 6 ALA cao, chất chống oxy hóa và chất đạm cao, quơ đều rất quan trọng cho một làn da đẹp. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chứng minh rằng khẩu phần ăn chứa những chất chống oxy hóa có thể làm chậm tiến trình lão hóa của thân. Tóc và móng tay phần đông được cấu thành bằng chất đạm và cơ thể con người sử dụng protein để cấu tạo và hồi phục các mô; thành ra chúng ta cần một lượng chất đạm tương đối lớn. Vì thân thể không trữ chất đạm nên việc bổ sung chất đạm trong khẩu phần ăn là rất quan trọng và hạt CHIA là một nguồn chất đạm tự nhiên rất lớn chứa 20% chất đạm trong mỗi phần ăn.

_>> Xem thêm video về tác dụng của hạt chia đối với sức khỏe_









_>> Xem thêm bài viết về:_ _Tác dụng của hạt chia_

*Tác dụng phụ của hạt chia?*

Nhiều người sẽ tỏ ra nghi ngại liệu hạt chia có tác dụng phụ hay có tác hại nào đối với thân thể hay không. Chúng tôi xin khẳng định rằng hạt chia không có bất kì tác dụng phụ nào các bạn nhé.Vì hạt chia được trồng hoàn toàn từ rừng tự nhiên thuộc lưu vực sông Amazon, không dùng bất cứ hóa chất công nghiệp nào.

"_đàm luận với PV Người đưa tin, ông Trần Văn Tuấn - Phó Giám đốc Cty CP cộng đồng MMI Việt Nam (nhà phân phối miền Bắc sản phẩm hạt Chia) cho biết, hạt Chia không có tác dụng phụ, vì nó được trồng hoàn toàn từ rừng tự nhiên thuộc lưu vực sông Amazon, không dùng bất cứ hóa chất công nghiệp nào._

_Cũng theo ông Tuấn, hạt Chia đã được công ty nhập về vài ba năm nay. Rất nhiều người ăn chay cũng chọn sản phẩm này để bổ sung các vi chất như Omega 3, Omega 6 vốn chỉ có trong thịt cá._"

Cây chia có cơ chế chống côn trùng tự nhiên nên không cần phải sử dụng các loại chất bảo vệ thực vật hay thuốc diệt cỏ như các loại cây công nghiệp khác. Tinh dầu của lá chia tiết ra có thể xua đuổi các loại sâu bọ một cách triệt để mà không cần tới các biện pháp hóa học độc hại của con người.

Khi sử dụng hạt chia bạn có thể yên tâm về loại thực phẩm này vị nó hoàn toàn an toàn

Qua những thông báo của bài viết trên chắc hản bạn không còn  băn khoăn hay nghi ngờ về tác dụng phụ của hạt chia. Hãy tìm cho mình những sản phẩm hạt chia dạng tinh nguyên chất không pha chế để sử dụng các bạn nhé

Aloola xin giới thiệu với các bạn những sản phẩm hạt chia mà chúng tôi cung cấp hiện nay. Những sản phẩm này hoàn toàn an toàn không chất bảo quản, không chất hóa học đã được rất nhiều khách hàng trên toàn quốc tin dùng

----------

